# pc crash bei 3d anwendungen, lokalisierung des fehlers und behebung =)



## CeoN (23. Februar 2002)

an die hardware pros =)
seit irgendner lan, lang lang ists her, stürzt mein pc bei jeglicher 3d spielen ab, d.h. damals bei counterstrike, sowie aquanox konnte ich anfangs länger spielen so 30min wenns gut lief un sobalds einma crashte (äußerte sich so ungefähr: standbild und sound wird im loop angespielt -> nur eine möglichkeit: reset) nachdem crash, reboot, und neuem joinen flog ich dann nach 5min jeweils raus wenn s überhaupt solang ging
hab ich natürlich überhitzung vermutet, aufmachen und ventilator rein hat auch nix genützt (irgendwer hat mich dann auch belehrt das gehäuse entfernen auch net das gelbe vom ei is, da die extra so gebaut sin das das gehäuse teil der kühlung oder der luftzirkulation ist)
hab auf jedenfall ma die aktivkühler gecheckt un vom staubbefreit un eben überprüft ob sie sich noch drehn, geht auch, cpu auch ma rausgebaut un anscheinend die wäremleitpaste entfernt (kannte mich ja net aus, dachte nur was solln das für zeug)

achja an der windowsinstallation sollte es net liegen, hatte nach der lan ma formatiert un war genau das selbe, mal abgesehn davon das die installation gleich mit nem ausnahmefehler endete =)

hardware:
amd athlon 650 auf nem msi slot a mainboard
elsa erazor² allerdings den nvidia treiber und gamma is weng hochgeschraubt, da der monitor ziemlich dunkel is un n blau schon schwarz darstellt (evtl das die ursache)
netzteil irgend n 300watt dingens

egal jedenfalls meine fragen an euch:
-was ist die ursache für dieses crashsyndrom? grafikkarte durch/cpu/netzteil??? ich mein wird ja alles heiß durch die 3d anwendungen
-wenn ihr so die ursache net diagnostizieren könnt, gibts irgendwelche methoden, diagnostik tools die mir sagen was kaputt is
-und wenn irgendwas kaputt is was mach ich das nächste ma besser, worauf soll ich beim kauf achten (noch extrakühler einbaun, in kühlschrank stelln usw =))

falls ihr noch detailfragen habt, stellt se ruhig ich geb ich soweit ich mich auskenn oder ihr mir sagt wo ich gugn muss die auskunft, was was is usw

schlechtestenfalls bleibt mir ja nur der gang zum pc händler...


----------



## dave_ (25. Februar 2002)

hmmm auf wie viel grad läuft denn cpu und grafikkarte?
als 1. kannst du doch deine graka mal bei nem freund einbaun und testen ob das gleiche problem vorliegt. falls der cpu zu heiss ist, und er früher nicht zu heiss war, wird wohl der kühler verrutscht sein oder os... 

Dann Würde ich mal den kühler runterbaun, diese wlp kaufen, die oberfläche von kühler und cpu richtig blank polieren und ein wenig von dieser richtig geilen wärmeleitpaste draufgeben. Wenn du nur ein altes abgenutztes pad draufkleben hast, was bei deinem kühler dabei war, kann das durchaus so um die 15 grad ausmachen!
Vielleicht wäre es auch sinnvoll noch einen oder zwei gehäuselüfter anzubringen, da kann ich die enermax empfehlen, mit regulierbarer drehzahl (~15€)


----------



## CeoN (25. Februar 2002)

dangeee 
wenigstens eina =)

wie findet man wieder raus auf wieviel grad das ganze gerutsch läuft
gabs da so messtools?

müsste ich dann messen kurz nachm crash oder wie?


----------



## dave_ (26. Februar 2002)

im bios wird dir wahrscheinlich die temperatur von cpu und motherboard angezeigt.

wobei mobo nicht so genau ist bis zu 35 ist normal. Wie heiss slot a amds werden dürfen weiss ich nicht genau, ein freund hat auch nen slot(! sicher slot?) a athlon und der läuft bei ~35°C


vielleicht hast du irgendwo auf deinem mobo noch 2 pins, wo du ein temperatur-fühler dranhängen kannst, mit dem kannst du dann graka und ram auf temp. überprüfen.

Aber wie gesagt, ich würde erstmal graka und ram viellleicht bei nem freund testen, falls das irgendwie möglich ist.

gruss, dave


----------



## BubiBohnensack (3. März 2002)

Also einen Athlon, der Unter 40° läuft hab ich noch nie gesehen.
Meiner ist auf 50 und von mehreren Freunden zwischen 60 und 80.
Der Athlon darf max. 95°. Was passiert, wenn er darüber geht kanns du dirhier als Video runterladen.
Ich hatte mal das Problem mit dem Abstürzen, damals aber noch mit einer Voodoo3 3000 AGP.
Da es bei dir aber lange dauert, kann ich mir vorstellen, dass das entweder die Temperatur ist, oder ein Speicherüberlauf.
Hier kannst du dir unter links oder Downloads Programme runterladen, die dir alle relevanten Daten anzeigen.
Lad dir sonst auf jedenfall den neuesten Detonator XP 23.11 runter.


----------



## CeoN (3. März 2002)

thx ich werds testen
stürzt mir zZ zuoft ab, is scho nimmer schoen, d.h. zudem hardware prob hat sich noch n windowsprob gesellt....

aber euren vorschlägen werd ich nach gehen

danke an euch 2!


----------



## dave_ (3. März 2002)

nene also sockel a amds laufen ab 60 grad absolut unstabil.

http://www.hartware.de/showpic.php?...ware.net/media/reviews/156/coolercharts_b.gif

mit einem nicht ganz so starken athlon kommt man hier locker unter 40 grad


----------



## CeoN (4. März 2002)

*@bubi...*

koenntest du mal den direkten link zu dem video posten? plz =)
und auf der andern seite funzen die download links net die gehn alle auf gamespot leider =(


----------



## BubiBohnensack (4. März 2002)

Der direkte Link zu Video ist hier . Man erkennt da deutlich die Sicherheitsmängel beim AMD. Ist ganz lustig. Brauchst natürlich DivX zum angucken. Gibt's sonst hier .

Nr. 2: Schau sonst mal bei PC-Max.de. Die ganzen Übertakterseiten haben meistens auch Programme zum messen der Temperatur.


----------



## CeoN (4. März 2002)

thx ones more
auf pc-max.de
bin ich fündig geworden was so tools betrifft
und noch paar praktische zusätzlich =)


----------

